# CycleChat Monthly Challenges - Pinned Threads



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2020)

Mods. Is it time to unpin the 2019 challenge threads and pin the 2020 ones instead?

Apologies in advance if I've raised this in the wrong area. 

No apologies are going to be given if I've stuck my nose in where it isn't wanted


----------



## steverob (2 Jan 2020)

Also can we get a ruling on whether the Chatzone threads are pinned or not. Last year some were and some weren't and that seemed odd. I'd say only pin the Challenge threads and leave the Chatzones unpinned (they'll stay at or near the top regardless as they see a lot of posts), but some might disagree.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2020)

steverob said:


> Also can we get a ruling on whether the Chatzone threads are pinned or not. Last year some were and some weren't and that seemed odd. I'd say only pin the Challenge threads and leave the Chatzones unpinned (they'll stay at or near the top regardless as they see a lot of posts), but some might disagree.


I'd agree with that. Will make the forum a lot less top heavy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jan 2020)

Right-o, I've pinned the 2020 challenge threads and unpinned all chatzones irrespective of year.

If I've gotten anything wrong and/or missed something please let me know via this thread and I'll take a look and sort if needs be.

All the very best of luck to all you hardy Challengees during 2020.


----------

